
What Dive Watch Depth Ratings Really Mean (And Whether You Can Trust Them) - thesumofall
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/what-dive-watch-depth-ratings-really-mean-and-whether-you-can-trust-them
======
sgt101
Unsurprisingly this article doesn't highlight a big issue (for those of us who
aren't minted!) If you have a proofed watch and need to get the battery
changed you need to send it off to the factory and shell out a painful sum.
Or, have the seal breached and be gutted when it corrodes a couple of years
later.

